# First time out with Essex & Suffolk - Opening Meet Pics



## zoeshiloh (2 November 2010)

I was sadly sidelined due to a torn ligament in my ankle, but my friend Amy took the reins and partnered Ben at the opening meet.

Wow - I am totally sold on this hunt - what a brilliant, friendly bunch of people. We were made to feel so welcome by all, and Amy made some new friendls along the way (it was the first time she had ever hunted, but Ben is an old pro and knows his job). I have to say, next year I am hoping to hunt the entire season with them - they are just such an inviting group, I would definately recommend them to anyone in the area. The hunt secreary is a lovely, friendly and approachable person, unlike some of the other local hunt secs around here. 

We got to the meet and found that Ben's bridle didn't fit - he has recently gotten a new bridle, and for hunting we had to change the bit, only we hadn't checked to see if there were any more holes on the cheek pieces to put them up... There wasn't.... After a mad dash around the lorries, I found someone with a leather punch, got Amy on board, and they cantered off to find the others (the meet was about a mile away from where we unboxed). 

They had a super day out - we had some Stowmarket and District Riding Club members out, as the hunt has kindly given all S&DRC members a half price day's hunting this season (£30 rather than the normal £65 cap). We also had a fair few of us on foot, following the action. 

Sadly one of our RC member's horses was kicked about an hour and a half in, severing a vein. Yet again, a massive thanks to the hunt staff and regular supporters who delt with this swiftly, bandaged the horse, calmed the rider, and organised the vet - the whole thing was run like clockwork and much appreciated. The horse is fine now - a bit sore but recovering thanks to their quick thinking. 

Amy and Ben both had a fab day, jumped loads of fences, and cannot wait to get out there again. A big thank you to everyone at the Essex and Suffolk hunt for making us feel so welcome. 

Just a few piccies of the day;

Ben half asleep 






Amy getting some courage;






A few from the meet;












































































On the way back to the lorries;






Poor George bandaged up ready to go home;


----------



## DragonSlayer (2 November 2010)

Thats great, thanks for sharing these fab pics!


----------



## Echo24 (2 November 2010)

What great pics - looks like Ben and your friend Amy had a great day out! It's definitely encouraged me to find a hunt near me to go out with, just hope they're as friendly and approachable as the people you met on the hunt


----------



## tractor (2 November 2010)

Brilliant pics, totally agree about the E&S Secretary. Very much looking forward to a joint meet with them in December. 

Charcoalfeathers where are you based, you may be near us....we are friendly too


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (4 November 2010)

Have to say 3 in hospital and a horse put down not my idea of a perfect day but each to their own!!!


----------



## zoeshiloh (5 November 2010)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Have to say 3 in hospital and a horse put down not my idea of a perfect day but each to their own!!!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting - didn't hear anything about this, as far as I was aware George was the only equine casualty and it was dealt with brilliantly by the hunt staff (and he is making a full recovery).


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (5 November 2010)

Horse slipped tendon off hock (for the second time) and was put down. E & S @ Semer is usually a bit of a mad free for all....more jumpin' than huntin' but hey ho I am just getting old!!


----------



## EAST KENT (6 November 2010)

There you are!Not a garter strap in sight,dressage boots ,show jumping jackets and hats...did anyone faint or comment,no of course not.


----------

